# Perspective... Is Everything



## akhap (Sep 5, 2012)

here in Alaska we are allowed to go out and harvest a vast array of incredible foodstuffs.  In the past week I spent two evenings cutting a tremendous Dall sheep into cookable portions and one afternoon doing the same to a smallish (can you say tender?)  bull moose.  I have a tag for a caribou in my pocket and my wife has a tag for any bull moose here, virtually in town.

We can put lingcod, halibut, salmon, rockfish, and much more in the freezer every year...

And then we have some "other" options...


Alaska Spot Prawns are big... and they are good... and the picture would be what five gallons of tails look like, ready to be eaten...

Here it is again, if the first two versions failed to register! 



My wife played with the composition and color, but the taste was remarkably consistent! ;)

Last summer my son and I spent a weekend shrimping and caught 35 gallons of these guys.  Life in AK does NOT suck!

Smoking is not required... a light smoke while still in-shell and eaten raw with the usual compliments and saki is outstanding though...


----------



## akhap (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh, by the way, I have lots of trouble finding gloves that fit me...  A single big prawn will completely cross my palm and fingers, stretching over nine inches.  My hands are huge and those prawns cover a lot of territory!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 5, 2012)

Those look great! Lots of natural food to obtain in Alaska...I'm jealous!


----------



## java (Sep 12, 2012)

wow! talk about making a guy jealous.
alaska is one of those places that i would love to live.


----------

